# Softwareverteilung in Active Directory



## brahtwurst (25. Februar 2004)

hallo!
weiss jemand, ob ich mit der softwareverteilung im active directory auch patches auf nt-clients installieren kann?
hab mal einen client den adr-client verpasst, das er auch ins adr schauen kann, kann aber den nt-patch nich ins adr-packen, da keine *.msi vorhanden ist!
help!


----------



## Norbert Eder (27. Februar 2004)

Zum Verteilen von Patches solltest du den SUS (Microsoft Software Update Service) verwenden. Dieser bezieht alle Updates von Microsoft und Du kannst so einfach steuern, wann und wie diese auf den Clients eingepielt werden sollten. SUS ist gratis.

Wenn du auch die Service-Packs bzw. andere Software verteilen willst, solltest du zum Microsoft SMS greifen (Software Management Server). Dieser ist allerdings kostenpflichtig.

lG
Nitro


----------

